# Hen Night-Where to Go?



## N&C (19 Feb 2009)

Any suggestions on where to go for my hen weekend.

Live in Leitrim and don't want to travel too far. Maybe 2-3 hours drive.  Don't want the usual hen party antics. Just nice accom., nice food etc. Was thinking Malahide but not much accomm available there.  Any ideas?


----------



## limerick123 (19 Feb 2009)

what about london, plenty male hookers there and stippers etc. isnt that waht goes on on a hen night?


----------



## hizzy (19 Feb 2009)

Hi limerick123

If you can't give any advice without being sleazy,then don't give it.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## hizzy (19 Feb 2009)

Hi N&C

How many ladies are going on the hen night?

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## limerick123 (19 Feb 2009)

only being honest. women have a habit of going around saying a hen nite is a time for relaxing with your friends and having good clean fun etc. nothing could b further from the truth


----------



## hizzy (19 Feb 2009)

Hi limerick123

Please don't put us all in the same catergory as maybe the women that you know.  Can we just stick to the question that N&C posted.  If you need to get something off your chest, get a piece of paper and a pen and write it down.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## limerick123 (19 Feb 2009)

thats what im doing - electronically


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2009)

N&C said:


> ...  Don't want the usual hen party antics. Just nice accom., nice food etc...  Any ideas?


What about a spa / pampering weekend in one of the hotels that offer such services. I'm not an expert, being male, but what about Sean Quinn's place in Cavan, which is closer to home? I think there was a previous thread with recommendations. Try a search for "hen night" or "girls night".

I'm glad to hear that it won't be one of those "fat-drunken-slappers-in-skimpy-clothes-speckled-in-vomit" affairs a la Temple Bar.


----------



## N&C (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks mathpac and hizzy, Limerick123 you shall just be ignored!!!!

I will search aam again for inspiration.  There will be about 15-18 of us ranging in ages 24-37. I love spa breaks but not all my friends would be into it and they are quite dear so I don't think that is a runner.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2009)

Day out in Dublin doing different things + bit of sightseeing, then all get massages maybe followed by a few drinks somewhere special followed by nice meal + drinks then stay the night in Barnacles off Temple Bar - v.cheap, friendly & clean and can sleep 2/4/6/ + to a room if you like. 

You are also at the perfect location to view the disgraceful Temple Bar antics of your sisters who are letting the side down


----------



## bleary (21 Feb 2009)

Heard good reports about this house 
[broken link removed]
You coud head to Athlone if you want to go out


----------



## ilovepink (24 Feb 2009)

omg... people get so smart dont they... ha ha. my sister gor married last auust and i was chief bridesmaid so i got onto a company called 'POSHFIZZ' ul find them on the net. Basically they organise a package for you. This is what i organised for 16 people ages between 24 and 50...
*hen night in waterford

*everyone stayed at the Fitzwilton hotel in waterford city which was FAB.
*all the people at the hen dressed up as pink ladies. i bought all pink t shirts in pennys for 3 euro, pink sun glasses in penny for 2 euro, and pink pokeadot neck scarfs for 1 euro also in pennys. i then brought all the t shirts in to a printing shop and got the pink ladies logo on the back and everyones first name on the front. everyone wore black shorts to the knee as everyones age had to be taken into account..we lookes fab.. also it was a surprise for everyone... all guesta were told t bring a black shorts to the knee to the night.. it was fantastic.... and not tacky... then i dresssed up my sister as Sandy..... she wore a lemon skirt which i dyed cos i couldnt buy one. i bought netting in hickeys and got it stitched it on to make the skirt stand out...... a white short sleeved shirt from pennys for 7 euro. i bought lemon pumps in pennys for 11 euro and i bought e lemon hair band. i bought a blond wig too. it was hilarious. when we arrived at the hotel we all had a drink at the bar around 5. i had all the tshirts glasses scarfs in party bags and gave them all out.. we were roaring laughing.. then we told everyone the bride was going to be a surprise.. i dressed my sister up and met everyone back at the bar when eveyrone was ready..... then we had to be at a particular bar in the centre of waterford for 7.. cant remember the name.. this was the companys organising but i kept it a secret..... we arrived at the bar and were greted with a champagne reception which went down a treat.. everyonw was surprised.. then at 7.40 i told everyont we were going for dinner upstairs.... when we walked out into the street there were 2 large white stretch limos............ everybody was soo shocked... we were taken to another restaurant by limos... it was amazing.. when we arrived at the restaurant we all took loads of pics and the drivers were soo nice and patient too. when we sat down at the table we were presented with menus.. the menus were pics of my sister growing up down through the years.in the backround.. really funny pics.... the looked amazing... i had previously emailed them onto poshfizz and they orgainsed it for me.... we were entertained after dinner with a dj til about 11.30 and then the limos collected us again outside which was another surprise and took us back into waterford.. journey was about 10 mins in the limo.. we were snapping mad and dancing to the music... BRILLIANT then we were given VIP entrace to the nightclub Rubys. I also had lots of  funny assesories with me and gave them out throught the night in the pub.. eg, a bride to be sash,funny glasses for everyone, a wand 4 the bride, and willy straws which wernt tacky really.. i was worried about reactions but it was fine.. haha. all this cost 120 pp including a gorgeous breakfast.. the hotel and all hen partys staying which was good cos loads of atmosphere.... when u book with poshfizz they dont disclose the hotel.until deposit is paid. great company because they dont want to look tacky.. but i can tell u it was the fitzwilton in waterford... well worth it in my opinion. people said it was the best hen they were ever on..... als included in that package was Burlesque dancing with champagne but i just didnt fancy telling my aunts they had to swing around a pole for an hour... it prob would have been funny but not really everyones scene i think... great cost tho.. same price if i wanted it included. enjoy.....


----------



## ilovepink (24 Feb 2009)

forgot to say they do other places too. i think dublin and carlow... look at their website...


----------



## Brianne (24 Feb 2009)

This was featured on RTE's Nationwide or Ear to the Ground. I can't remember exactly. It looked like great fun and a bit different.
[broken link removed]


----------



## so-crates (25 Feb 2009)

If the bride to be isn't terribly into a spa day type of event you could consider perhaps doing some activity? Maybe a conducted horse-riding tour, or going to somewhere like Delphi and doing an adventure day? Or going to Santry and go-karting. They do sound a little more stag weekendish but there is no rule which says the girls have to sit inside while the boys go out to play! You could still do a nice meal to finish it off. It may also be easier to organise because they would be geared up for dealing with groups of that size.


----------



## limerick123 (25 Feb 2009)

lap dancing?


----------



## ney001 (25 Feb 2009)

Defo stay away from Spa breaks - I personally hate them and could think of no worse way to spend a hen night.  Why not just go in to Dublin City, book nice meal and then you have a choice of where to go.  Try somewhere like Trinity capital hotel  .  I think they have some connection to break for the border/cafe en seine and other places so you could get reduced rates for entrance that night etc.  Maybe during the day do a sightseeing tour/do some shopping, get the hair done etc.  Go up and back on the bus/train save the whole driving with a hangover thing!.  Alternatively maybe do something active such as paintball in Bray, do the paintball during the day, plenty of pubs/clubs in Bray, dart into town and train/bus home.


----------

